# Renault specialist South wales



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Folks

Im looking for a Renault specialist in the Swansea area who would be more than capable of taking care of my newly acquired Clio 197:thumb:

I dont mind travelling a bit for someone with the correct knowledge unlike the local stealer (muppets)

Ben


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

my old mans got a renault , had a few problems with it , took it to a place in fforestfach , service seemed ok no BS .
ill find out the name


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

Bit far but 519 Automotive in Bedford specialise in Renaults and are really good, i was very happy with the service i got and also friends cars have been there too. Really know there stuff.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Hiya benjy, long time no see. 

Theres a guy up in ystrad that id recommend. Craig. He owns APD. He's well know for his work and comes very well recommened by myself and from the guys over at cliosport.net.


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey mate, ktec tuning is the place u want to be heading if ur down south, it's in Dorset don't know if that's a little far for u to travel, what are u after? Look up ktec tuning on google, maybe think about joining cliosport.net the fountain of knowledge!!!

Hope this helps liam


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the info guys.

Im generally just looking for a place who would be able do basic servicing and maintenance of it really but also understands the performance side of things for when i look into getting the suspension sorted etc.

Hey Chris long time no speak indeed. What you driving these days??


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

If you don't mind travelling then head over to Birmingham and get booked in with Fred @BTM

http://btmperformance.com/

Very highly thought of in the renaultsport scene


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Cheers for the info guys.
> 
> Im generally just looking for a place who would be able do basic servicing and maintenance of it really but also understands the performance side of things for when i look into getting the suspension sorted etc.
> 
> Hey Chris long time no speak indeed. What you driving these days??


Yea, definetly speak to craig, he'll sort you out.

Iv still got the racing puma. Driving it daily now! :doublesho










You still at skoda?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell fella that look sweet!!!!!
Youve given the KA back to the misses then i take it lol!!!!!

Nah i left Skoda back in September im in HSBC now.

Do you have any contact details for this craig bloke?? Where is he based?

Ben


----------

